# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple может отказаться от WebObjects для Mac OS X

## ALEX(XX)

Apple может отказаться от поддержки своего приложения WebObjects для Mac OS X Snow Leopard Server до конца текущего года, пишет Apple Insider. WebObjects – инструмент для разработчиков веб-приложений, приобретенный Apple в конце 1996 года. После 2005 года компания предоставляет этот продукт бесплатно. В последнее время Apple тщетно пыталась продать кому-нибудь эту технологию, на основе которой были созданы iTunes Store, Dot Mac, iTunes U и iPhone App Store.
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

